# Hi from Western Australia



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome to AT:banana::dancing::welcomesign::dancing::banana:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* ArcheryTips. Have fun here.


----------



## ArcheryTips (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for the welcomes!


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

